# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Fineck, smart wearable device for your neck, Veari, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Developer - Veari

"Fineck: The World’s First Wearable Device For Your Neck" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

KS video-Fineck
November 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Fineck Smart Neckring
October 29, 2014




> Fineck smart neck ring is the world's first wearable device for cervical vertebra health, Fineck connected to APP via Bluetooth, it can display the real-time monitoring data of cervical spine state, balance state, motion state and has the health function of reminding.
> Fineck is also the world's first motion sensing games device over the neck, you can control the games by the neck, increased movement of cervical spine, promote cervical spine health.

----------

